# Backup SMS from Android on computer



## Noki (Sep 2, 2011)

*VeryAndroid SMS Backup* is a smart andriod sms backup software that can copy and backup sms on Android phone to computer, restore sms backup file to any android phone, and also send messages or chat with a friend on computer directly, exactly the same as that you do on your android phone.

It can help you:
- Copy and backup sms from Anroid phone to computer.
- Restore sms from CSV to android phone any time.
- Send SMS & SMS Chat on computer directly. 
- Transfer sms to android phone from other phones (iPhone, Windows Mobile, Nokia, Blackberry etc).
- View sms messages in threading mode on computer.

Go to the Market (on your Android) and search for VeryAndroid SMS Backup and try.


----------



## nila (Sep 5, 2011)

It is a interesting sharing........


----------

